# à propos d'un gestionnaire photos



## resolution (3 Décembre 2016)

bonjour à tous,

Pour ce gestionnaire photos, j'ai réalisé dans un premier temps 35 tableaux (sous "numbers")
Dans ces 35 tableaux, il y a dans chacun 52 modules (avec un code destiné à ouvrir une centaine d'autres tableaux) qui eux mêmes comportent d'autres modules  pour ouvrir des listes de photos.
Ils sont tous en pdf.
J'ai commencé la manœuvre  en faisant des liens avec "adobe acrobat". Aucun problème aussi avec lien de retour aux tableaux généraux.
Mais vu qu'il y a 1820 liens (dans un 1er temps) et 5200 pour la suite je suis quelque peu découragé!
D'où ma question : Peut-on envisager un moyen par script ou par le biais d'un logiciel adapté à ce genre de travail pour me simplifier la tâche?
C'est en fait un gestionnaire d'une bibliothèque ou l'on consulte des fiches pour récupérer un doc bien précis.
Je dois dire que je tiens particulièrement à garder en l'état ces tableaux qui outre les modules comportent un tas d'infos.
Si une aimable personne peut m'aiguiller vers une solution miracle qu'elle n'hésite pas.
en vous souhaitant une bonne journée


----------

